# Early Morning Therapy



## wizard (Mar 1, 2011)

Made it this really early this morning.  I had my trusty IAP mug by my side along with a pot of coffee. It's  Amboyna Burlwood on a Gold Cambridge Fountain Pen with Sterling Silver  Accents. It was a little dicey at first because I used a 3/4 inch X 3/4  inch blank rather than a 7/8" X 7/8" which I normally use for this size  pen. Turned easily, sanded to 600 grit, cleaned with alcohol gauze, CA  (medium) X 8 coats; MM, wet, to 12000 followed by HUT Plastic polish. It  was nice to finish this before work this morning. Hope you like it.  Comments welcome but most of all thanks for just looking. Have a good  day! Doc


----------



## johncrane (Mar 1, 2011)

Excellent looking pen Doc! also a great match up with the kit and blank.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

Doc, classy as usual but if I'm not mistaken aren't all your pens early morning therapy?:wink::biggrin:


----------



## omb76 (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful like all your pens Doc!  I'm a little iffy on if I like the Cambridge, but I think your work can make any pen look great!  :biggrin:


----------



## minus459 (Mar 1, 2011)

What a beautiful piece of wood and an awesome looking pen:beauty:


----------



## airrat (Mar 1, 2011)

Great looking pen.  I wish my morning therapy was as fun.


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 1, 2011)

Doc,
Fantastic looking pen.  You can't beat Amboyna.  Great picture too.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 1, 2011)

Really nice, Doc!!!

When YOU say really early, I picture a 

_"Pre-3"  (AM)
shelf!!

or
"Before-4" ????

"Live at Five"
_​


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Mar 1, 2011)

Man, if i got up at 4am to turn a pen I can guarantee it wouldn't come out looking half as sharp as that.


----------



## PennedDown (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice work Doc! That Amboyna really looks great with that hardware. I get up around 4am everyday too, but I go pee and then back to bed.:biggrin:


----------



## G1Pens (Mar 1, 2011)

Another awesome pen!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 1, 2011)

That would look great any time of day.


----------



## alphageek (Mar 1, 2011)

keithkarl2007 said:


> Man, if i got up at 4am to turn a pen I can guarantee it wouldn't come out looking half as sharp as that.



Beautiful pen.. I think if I got up at 4am and went near a power tool, it would be a bloody mess!!


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Mar 1, 2011)

Sweeeeeeett.


----------



## ToddMR (Mar 1, 2011)

What a nice morning therapy session you have there Doc.  The pen looks great!  I know what you mean on the 3/4 blanks on a bigger pen, it can get scary.  However you pulled if off and pulled it off very well.  I am going to have to get me one of those kits some day in the near future.


----------



## PenPal (Mar 1, 2011)

Doc,

Fast reading your details re the new early morning special turned into a real operation what with Alcohol products, M&M Chocolates all carried out in a Hut. Cleared the overburden from my eyes and reread the correct dissection of the unwanted timber from the body of the blank.
This resulted in the revelation Amboyna also has for me, such a delightful presentation.

Last year after a heart operation the Nurses kept fussing on a regular basis lets have a look at your groin, after many such inspections and 24 hrs of dont lift your head at all etc I simply claimed equal rights so a new approach followed with the caring ones, one of caution and good fun.

Your turning of this Pen produced a good recovery and when the dressings were removed proved once again that Surgical Precision and great care pays off. The patience pays the therapy continues. Soon when I recover from not so and recent Surgeries I can fulfill my role of indulgence in the early and late pen production, cancers have come and gone more stitches out today yippee.

The prognosis is for so many more masterpieces from you Doc, looking forward to them. please send me a PM with your particulars that will enable me to post.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 1, 2011)

Doc ... are you an Army Doc?

You know .... the old slogan .... "We turn more pens by 9 am then most people turn all day!" ... or something like that!  :biggrin::tongue:

Always like seeing your great pens!


----------



## angboy (Mar 1, 2011)

Had to look at this thread since it had the word "therapy" in it... Beautiful pen- the finish on the kit really brings out the gold tones in the blank.


----------



## wizard (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind comments! 
I started on this pen at about 3:45 in the A.M. which is earlier than usual for me. My family thinks I'm a little obsessed but tell me that I'm easier to live with when I'm turning.

Roy, You are correct, every morning is like therapy for me when I make a pen...just a little nuttier than usual making in that early..

Ed, I'm not sure which shelf to put this on.......Running out of shelves and stands.

Lenny, Not an Army Doc...LOL..For me the saying actually starts out as "
I turn more pens before 5 AM (actually just one pen ).....before they even wake up.. LOL..:wink:.
Well back to work...

Thank you again for the kind words..
Regards, Doc


----------



## terryf (Mar 2, 2011)

Stunning pen once again Doc, this is actually therapy for me; being away from the lathe for so long is painful! Doubt I'll get close to it before Sunday, if Im lucky!!


----------



## Boz (Mar 2, 2011)

I get up every morning at 4:30 or 5.  That is to go to work.  On the weekends I can't sleep in but I can't turn until the other half gets up.  My shop is in the basement and she doesn't like the noise and in some cases the smell when I turn certian resin blanks.  By the way a very nice pen.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 2, 2011)

OK Doc

If you get up at 3:45am what time do you go to bed???

Have you tried turning a pen before you go to bed???  That may help you sleep better.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Mar 2, 2011)

A very nice pen.

So let's see.  I think I do my best work in the early morning hours too.  My last pen started at 8:30 pm.  At 10:45pm I glued it all back together.  At 12:30am I glued it all back together again, and finished it at about 3:30am.  That's several hours before the rest of my family woke up


----------



## avbill (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Doc  , I understand what early morning thing is all about.  It's 0400hours and I being up for 2 hours.   By 2100hours i'm in bed.   But I cant turn  lathe is directly under the master's bedroom.  And if I wait up the Queen   there's going to be trouble to pay.

Great looking pen.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 3, 2011)

Great Pen Doc, and if it does anything like Amboyna does around here you won't have anything but that photo to remember it buy in short order. I have never kept an amboyna burl pen past it's first show ever. they sell as fast as I can make them.


----------



## wizard (Mar 3, 2011)

jttheclockman said:


> OK Doc
> 
> If you get up at 3:45am what time do you go to bed???
> 
> Have you tried turning a pen before you go to bed???  That may help you sleep better.



John, Usually in bed by 9:30 PM up at 4 AM. Never tried turning a pen before bed. Probably be hard to sleep after that. I'm usually pumped after making a nice pen in the AM.  Ready for work!
Then again it may be the pot of coffee in the AM.  :wink:.
By the way, do you like the pen?
Regards, Doc


----------

